# Anybody out there!!!



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi im from Brecon is there anybody out there!!!!


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I am down the road - A4067 actually in Ystalyfera!


----------



## emzz (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm about an hour (ish) north from you in an ickle place called Knighton.

Em
x


----------



## sarahmonty (Jan 31, 2008)

girlie said:


> Hi im from Brecon is there anybody out there!!!!


      hi its sarah from pembrokeshire how are you?


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi 

Is there any one out there from Welshpool


----------



## tracy l houghton (Apr 28, 2008)

hi there just, just answering to your message is any body out there i live in builth wells just down the road are we the only two what stage are you at now i, m about to start my third time  if you get this message reply back it can get a bit lonely can t it  tracy h e.mail  [email protected]


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

i'm in newtown..


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Hello  

Is anyone having treatment at Shrewsbury - there is a great shropshire thread - this one is rather quiet.

There is a support group meeting next Thursday in Shrewsbury.

Kazzz
xx


----------

